# Melanistic coyote



## deedly (Oct 20, 2007)

Here is the coyote that I missed the other day.  He got lead posion today at 7.00pm


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 20, 2007)

Glad you got him.

How about including him here:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=137614


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2007)

*Wife??*

Nice yote.  You can't be married, or your' wife is out of town.  There is no way my bride would ever let me bring a dead coyote, or anything else dead in the house! If you are married, you da man!!!!


----------



## deedly (Oct 20, 2007)

Yea  I'm  da man.  Till she gets home.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice looking coyote!


----------



## Dub (Oct 21, 2007)

Man....that's a purty 'yote (if such a thing exhists ).  His coat really looks good...especially for this time of year.


----------



## turky93 (Oct 21, 2007)

nice,whatcha gonna do with him?


----------



## deedly (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't know. Froze him in case I send him to the taxidermist. Probably just skin him out and tan the hide.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2007)

Mighty nice!! I believe I`d have that one mounted.


----------



## debo (Oct 21, 2007)

Man that second pic


----------



## deedly (Oct 21, 2007)

I would mount him but shot this one several years back.


----------



## deedly (Oct 21, 2007)

heres the photo


----------



## alphachief (Oct 22, 2007)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice yote.  You can't be married, or your' wife is out of town.  There is no way my bride would ever let me bring a dead coyote, or anything else dead in the house! If you are married, you da man!!!!



Reminds me of the time my wife came home to find "my" 10lbs largemouth in "her" tub....


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 22, 2007)

My wife opened the garage door to drive her Jetta in and when she got back in the car and pulled around to the opening, she was shining in on a pair of deer "Hanging around" inside the garage...she was less than pleased and made me go out and fix the issue.  I cut up deer till like midnight.  then she threw a fit about the blood in the garage!!! Never happy i tell you!!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 22, 2007)

I would have to mount that coyote.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 22, 2007)

Pretty yote.  If you can call em that.

Hoss


----------



## deedly (Oct 22, 2007)

I decided to give this yote to someone for the hide.  PM me if interested


----------



## Son (Oct 22, 2007)

We've killed black, red and regular coyotes in Miller and Early counties Ga. The red ones seem to be shorter than the others, or maybe it was just the one's we got. 
Your black coyotes hide isn't prime this early in the season, but would make a mount.


----------



## deedly (Oct 22, 2007)

I just hate to bury him if someone might want it.


----------



## BirdDawg (Oct 22, 2007)

Thats the 3rd black yote I've ever seen.


----------



## deedly (Oct 23, 2007)

There must be a melanistic gene around here on our farm.  This is the second I have killed and am gunning for another black one I saw a few days back.


----------



## COYOTE X (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a female that looks exactly like your new kill mounted (same white patch) in a "Howling Mount", it was one of four solid black Coyotes we killed on a farm in Warren County. Dad has a black male mounted with a very large red male in a "fighting Mount". His was one of several odd colored Coyotes we killed off Pennington property. You should have it tanned if nothing else ($45.00 +or-) I wish I had done the same with several more. COYOTE X


----------



## turky93 (Oct 23, 2007)

hey if youve still got it ill take it.


----------



## deedly (Oct 23, 2007)

Coyote spoken for..  Thanks young man, Glad you could use him.


----------



## turky93 (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks for the yote,he looks great.


----------

